# Before And After Pics (1.5 years progress)



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Great shape! Well done x


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Well done man great shape, how long had u been training previous ? Like the before pix ?


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome work dude, keep it up.


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Daggaz said:


> Well done man great shape, how long had u been training previous ? Like the before pix ?


Thanks man! I'd been training about 3 years before the before pictures. Not too seriously but mainly focusing on gaining weight!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Look good mate. Impressive progress


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

looking good brah! lol

what are your stats mate?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Very good physique mate,what brand of creatine do you use?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Very good physique mate,what brand of creatine do you use?


he's not going to tell you... I think it's pro-10 though...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tbh, i personally can see how well you looked in the first. Then you cut the fat off and boom. Everything pops.

Lesson there people. Are you a perma bulker? This alone tells you that you will look much bigger cut.

(i understand some decent lean mass has been added also, but point still valid).


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Tbh, i personally can see how well you looked in the first. Then you cut the fat off and boom. Everything pops.
> 
> Lesson there people. Are you a perma bulker? This alone tells you that you will look much bigger cut.
> 
> (i understand some decent lean mass has been added also, but point still valid).


Never a truer word spoken,I was a perma bulker got up to 18 stone at heaviest (on cycle)After that was about 16.7-17 stone and been cutting since the start of this year.Down to just under 15 stone and people have been saying 'fvck me you've put a lot of size on',i've not actually,i'm just not hiding my muscle under layer of flubber anymore!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im bulking all year now until next summer when i will be doing my first serious cut, but i have to admit i do like my fatty bits sometimes


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lots of dedication gone into your shape, looking great!!!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Look good mate, as some one said post up stats...?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good effort lad!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mind sharing with me your diet macros? Would be VERY interested to read. That's the shape I eventually want to be in.

Also, what supps do you use  :innocent:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually impressed. Inspired.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Mind sharing with me your diet macros? Would be VERY interested to read. That's the shape I eventually want to be in.
> 
> Also, what supps do you use  :innocent:


X2


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Great job man


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

MacUK said:


> looking good brah! lol
> 
> what are your stats mate?


Thanks man!

Currently, weight is around 195lbs (88kg) but it fluctuates depending on carb intake. 5'11 lol. Not sure on body fat ive not measured, if i were to guess i think around 6%-7%.


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Very good physique mate,what brand of creatine do you use?


Haha! No creatine, cant afford it i spend all my money on peanut butter


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

natural mate?


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Tbh, i personally can see how well you looked in the first. Then you cut the fat off and boom. Everything pops.
> 
> Lesson there people. Are you a perma bulker? This alone tells you that you will look much bigger cut.
> 
> (i understand some decent lean mass has been added also, but point still valid).


Thanks bro! Yeah did a dreamer bulk for 3 years, got nice and chubs then switched to a clean bulk then cut up. Highly recommend dreamer bulk to beginners!! Plus its the best 'diet' anyone could go on...


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Im bulking all year now until next summer when i will be doing my first serious cut, but i have to admit i do like my fatty bits sometimes


Same same dude...loved the extra weight.


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lots of dedication gone into your shape, looking great!!!


Thank youuu!


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good effort lad!


Thanks bro!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking in great shape, drugs used?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Really good shape and size too. Show's some dedication.

Do people really care what aas/drugs he's used as the results would have only come through hard work


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

Amazing work. Keep it up.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking great.

How big is your waist? Looks tiny!


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Mind sharing with me your diet macros? Would be VERY interested to read. That's the shape I eventually want to be in.
> 
> Also, what supps do you use  :innocent:


Bulking: Focusing on around 1kg of chicken a day, 6-10 eggs a day, 3-4 cups of oats a day, 3-4 protein drinks a day with added peanut butter/oats/fruits for extra cals, lots and lots of pasta  aiming for around 5000 cals a day

Clean bulk: Again 1kg of chicken a day, 6-10 eggs, 3 cups of oats a day, 2 protein drinks, around 3 cups of brown rice, a steak/500g mince. aiming for around 4000 cals a day

Cut: I changed the diet of the cut into 3 phases of 4 weeks.

- Week 1-4: Cals - 2500, Protein - 400g, Carbs - 150. (sources: egg whites, chicken, steak, oats, brown rice, bananas)

- Week 5-8: Cals - 2000, Protein - 350g, Carbs - 80. (sources: egg whites, chicken, tuna, oats, brown rice)

- Week 9-12: Cals 1500, Protein - 350g, Carbs - 0-30. (sources: egg whites, tuna, white fish, oats)

- in the final 4 weeks i made sure i kept a close eye on the amount of sugar and sodium in my diet. Week 1-4 cardio would be 3-4 times a week 20 minutes after a workout, weeks 5-8 cardio would be everyday for 30 minutes after a workout, weeks 9-12 cardio would be most days 30 mins in the morning on an empty stomach, and 20-30 mins after a workout. kept the weights heavy throughout.

Supplements: Whey protein, ZMA, Natural Peanut butter 

Not very specific but hope that gives you a rough idea


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

dinogoesrawr said:


> Can you please post your diet/exercise plan?


Just wrote a rough plan below bro!


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Looking great.
> 
> How big is your waist? Looks tiny!


thanks dude i think its around 31 or 30.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Blimey that is impressive! You're a huge inspiration man! :thumb:


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

RACK said:


> Really good shape and size too. Show's some dedication.
> 
> Do people really care what aas/drugs he's used as the results would have only come through hard work


haha thanks buddy i appreciate it...no drugs here, spent all my money on good food!


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

cub said:


> Blimey that is impressive! You're a huge inspiration man! :thumb:


Thanks man appreciate it


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

baggsy said:


> Looking in great shape, drugs used?


No drugs, id be honest if i used drugs.


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

alex18 said:


> natural mate?


Yes sir!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's a dreamer bulk?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well done mate. reps


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

faultline said:


> What's a dreamer bulk?


Basically eating for calories, eating as much as possible not really caring about what food it is so long as it provides as many calories as possible (5000-7000). The big mac diet worked out great - eat as many as possible in one sitting!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Looking good mate (no ****)! Hope I can get to your stage one day.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Even more Impressive mate if natty, 90% of the posters in this would think you are on gear including me


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

baggsy said:


> Even more Impressive mate if natty, 90% of the posters in this would think you are on gear including me


Thanks man! I take it as a compliment, but im only 195lbs at best and with a good pump in these pics!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Good job sir. Thats the physique i'm aiming for. Reps!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

TRUE MASS said:


> Basically eating for calories, eating as much as possible not really caring about what food it is so long as it provides as many calories as possible (5000-7000). The big mac diet worked out great - eat as many as possible in one sitting!


So basically your an advocate of IIFYM, I've heard good things about it but never tried, always eat 90% clean, sounds good though!


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

faultline said:


> So basically your an advocate of IIFYM, I've heard good things about it but never tried, always eat 90% clean, sounds good though!


I guess its a variation of IIFYM, would hit certain protein/carb levels a day then just eat as much as possible on top of that - i wouldnt say they were cheat meals as id be force feeding them???. I dont like the idea of IIFYM for cutting, i just see it as a slow way of cutting by allowing cheat meals in the day. I always think if you really need a cheat meal have one, but if you dont need it dont have it, even if it 'fits your macros' its still setting you back (in my opinion) But if im maintaining/clean bulking im the same as you 90% clean! And the occasional pop tart/chocolate muffin/pbj


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the response mate, appreciate it, that's a hell of a physique for a natty, fvck it that's a hell of a physique no matter what you take 

You sticking around on the forum? Would appreciate your input on my new journal that's going up in a weeks time


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

great shape dude.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

natty ? or silly question ?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

TRUE MASS said:


> View attachment 89475
> View attachment 89474
> View attachment 89473
> View attachment 89472


Right i've not said this on here before but i'm going to be honest. Those after pics are incredible!!! Waist, Amount of lean muscle, definition, cut up all over the place. For me personally, that is the look i would love to have. Really NO **** though :lol:


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Thanks for the response mate, appreciate it, that's a hell of a physique for a natty, fvck it that's a hell of a physique no matter what you take
> 
> You sticking around on the forum? Would appreciate your input on my new journal that's going up in a weeks time


Sure thing man!

What gym are you training at? Im training at the leeds uni gym...


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Right i've not said this on here before but i'm going to be honest. Those after pics are incredible!!! Waist, Amount of lean muscle, definition, cut up all over the place. For me personally, that is the look i would love to have. Really NO **** though :lol:


Thank you very much for the kind words man!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

TRUE MASS said:


> Sure thing man!
> 
> What gym are you training at? Im training at the leeds uni gym...


Im at PureGym mate, the Leeds Met freeweight area is a bit [email protected] and PureGym is quite cheap. What you studying at uni mate?

And I guess you're living in Headingley aswell?

I'll drop you a message on this thread if you can't recieve PMs by then, your input on my journal would be VERY helpful


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

TRUE MASS said:


> View attachment 89475
> View attachment 89474
> View attachment 89473
> View attachment 89472


If you take off the WWE wristband things I would possibly like to be you 

Seriously though, top effort mate!! Just a bit of proof to us all that hard work and dedication does work

Reps!!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Epic, but about as natty as me jumping out my window and soaring through the sky while flapping my arms

Although to be fair it took you a year and a half so perfectly possible lol


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Im at PureGym mate, the Leeds Met freeweight area is a bit [email protected] and PureGym is quite cheap. What you studying at uni mate?
> 
> And I guess you're living in Headingley aswell?
> 
> I'll drop you a message on this thread if you can't recieve PMs by then, your input on my journal would be VERY helpful


Im living in hyde park bro, studying chinese going into my final year now. Are you in leeds met?

Yeh man message me when you can ill do my best to help out if i can, im going on holiday at the end of this week but i should still be able to get some internet at some point


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> If you take off the WWE wristband things I would possibly like to be you
> 
> Seriously though, top effort mate!! Just a bit of proof to us all that hard work and dedication does work
> 
> Reps!!!


LOL nah the WWE wristbands is what completes the physique...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I would touch u


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ha was meant to say u look great well done .. was just thinking out loud, excuse me


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

misshayley said:


> ha was meant to say u look great well done .. was just thinking out loud, excuse me


haha thanks...you can touch me i dont mind


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

TRUE MASS said:


> haha thanks...you can touch me i dont mind


Free pass? WOOOOO lucky me ha x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

amazing transformation and physique mate, tiny mid sections looks seriously good.

Well done.


----------



## hixy (Apr 6, 2012)

Well done mate ,you look in great shape


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top physique there pal, bet that year and a half of hard work seems worth it though. Just shows what hard work and dedication can bring.


----------



## EctoCrazy (Jun 11, 2012)

Amazing work! Even the before pics look good would settle for that myself. Just in time for the lovely weather as well get down the beach to show it off :thumb:


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

EctoCrazy said:


> Amazing work! Even the before pics look good would settle for that myself. Just in time for the lovely weather as well get down the beach to show it off :thumb:


Haha yeh i swear i didnt plan this cut exactly for my holiday to Santa Monica beach


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Top physique there pal, bet that year and a half of hard work seems worth it though. Just shows what hard work and dedication can bring.


Thanks man, it was work but its all good fun


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I can vouch for this guy, he is my housemate and he is natty.

I am not natty as many of you probably know  , and I don't look anywhere near as good!


----------



## Pike1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fantastic shape and proportion, an inspiration of what hard work can achieve.


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)

You look awsome mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

done us nattys proud there bro


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Great progress mate, well done


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I think I found my new favourite muscles


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

synthasize said:


> I can vouch for this guy, he is my housemate and he is natty.
> 
> I am not natty as many of you probably know  , and I don't look anywhere near as good!


Expect great things from this guy...hes going on an all out bulk starting soon, in his own words hes 'taking no prisoners'! Something massive this way comes...


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I think I found my new favourite muscles


Im flattered!! :tongue:


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

Thats damn impressive, Im on a cut at the moment, I'm the lowest bf% I've eve been but wanna get to about 11-12% would be nice. Brilliant though. Good motivation too!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ur in great shape man well done , alot of hard work has been put in by the look of it and it's payed off 

Very impressed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

About time somebody posted up a decent bit of progress and not one of those is this/isn't his real bollox

Well done mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

TRUE MASS said:


> Im flattered!! :tongue:


Dont be. she'll forget your name once chelsea or raptor show up lol


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

excellent, seriously fantastic pal


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> About time somebody posted up a decent bit of progress and not one of those is this/isn't his real bollox
> 
> Well done mate


well said. people are very quick to dismiss hard work and consistency, and would rather take out their own shortcomings on other people's success, because for one reason or another, they haven't achieved what is possible to do.

great transformation mate, you are in enviable shape


----------



## dmc1980 (Jul 25, 2012)

You look awesome pal that is so inspirational, what % bf wud u say was on ur b4 pics?


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr Zed said:


> Thats damn impressive, Im on a cut at the moment, I'm the lowest bf% I've eve been but wanna get to about 11-12% would be nice. Brilliant though. Good motivation too!


Thanks buddy! Keep on pushing through the cut its all worth it in the end!


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Chris86 said:


> Ur in great shape man well done , alot of hard work has been put in by the look of it and it's payed off
> 
> Very impressed


Thanks bud


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> Dont be. she'll forget your name once chelsea or raptor show up lol


No one forgets the TM


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

dmc1980 said:


> You look awesome pal that is so inspirational, what % bf wud u say was on ur b4 pics?


Thanks man its really great to here comments like that!

I really dont know as i never measured body fat back then it was all about the scale. But id say anywhere between 15-20, closer to 20%


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> Can you please post your diet/exercise plan?


 :lol:

top work dino


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

TG123 said:


> :lol:
> 
> top work dino


LOL okay, this is deep into the cut (final stages) so anything before hand had a few more carbs and a bit of variation of meats.

Meal 1: 8 egg whites w. chopped tomatos

Meal 2: 1/2 Cup Oats w. 1 scoop Whey protein and a Tablespoon of Natural Peanut Butter (sometimes wont have this meal)

Meal 3: White fish (50g of protein worth) - lightly coated in Olive Oil

Meal 4: Tuna (two cans) with mixed vegetables

Meal 5: Pre workout - 1/2 Cup Oats w. a Tablespoon of Natural Peanut Butter

Meal 6: Post workout - 2 Scoops of Whey Protein

Meal 7: 8 Egg Whites

Meal 8: White fish (50g of protein worth) - lightly coated in Olive Oil

Meal 9: Cottage Cheese, Small scoop of Whey (for flavour), Teaspoon of Natural Peanut Butter.


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> well said. people are very quick to dismiss hard work and consistency, and would rather take out their own shortcomings on other people's success, because for one reason or another, they haven't achieved what is possible to do.
> 
> great transformation mate, you are in enviable shape


Thanks buddy!


----------



## goodson2 (Aug 17, 2008)

looking good mate.well done


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

How did you get stomach muscle man?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

TRUE MASS said:


> No one forgets the TM


Haha I love it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> Dont be. she'll forget your name once chelsea or raptor show up lol


1st place is up for grabs I'm starting a fresh


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

crazy shape dude 195lb 5ft10 6-7% bf.. mirin! im 190lb 5ft10 and about 12% myself at the moment, you make me wanna bulk now! i gotta resist tho and get down to 6-7% myself before i bulk again tho 

what are your before and after measurements arms, waist etc


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

TRUE MASS said:


> LOL okay, this is deep into the cut (final stages) so anything before hand had a few more carbs and a bit of variation of meats.
> 
> Meal 1: 8 egg whites w. chopped tomatos
> 
> ...


Looking good mate. Well done. What sort of calories does the above add up to?!


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

JHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE Respect to you bro!


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Milzeh said:


> How did you get stomach muscle man?


Stuck to 3 sets of leg raises (20 reps), 3 sets of Rope Crunches (20 reps) as well as side crunches superset with straight crunches (20 reps)


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> crazy shape dude 195lb 5ft10 6-7% bf.. mirin! im 190lb 5ft10 and about 12% myself at the moment, you make me wanna bulk now! i gotta resist tho and get down to 6-7% myself before i bulk again tho
> 
> what are your before and after measurements arms, waist etc


Thanks buddy, im dying to bulk...i dream of food (no joke) haha. Keep going strong though bro!!! My arms were 18" before they're 17" now or just below 17", Waist was around 34" now its about 30"-31".


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Mey said:


> Looking good mate. Well done. What sort of calories does the above add up to?!


Thanks bro! I was sitting around 1600 calories a day give or take.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Those forearms are beast what are they 15 inches?


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Lockon said:


> Those forearms are beast what are they 15 inches?


Never Measured


----------



## loueey (Jun 30, 2010)

Welldone man, great progress.


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

loueey said:


> Welldone man, great progress.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

thats awesome man fcking much reps! wonna give some of examples of ur diet// routine?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

TRUE MASS said:


> Im living in hyde park bro, studying chinese going into my final year now. Are you in leeds met?
> 
> Yeh man message me when you can ill do my best to help out if i can, im going on holiday at the end of this week but i should still be able to get some internet at some point


Yea mate Leeds Met doing computer animation, just landed back in UK from a summer internship, straight to gym today 

Will be getting journal up some time in next couple days


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Your progress is a nice pie in the face to all those who say that you can't get lean and retain your muscle mass without AAS.

Really impressive stuff mate.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Amazing progress mate, very inspring!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

TRUE MASS said:


> Thanks man its really great to here comments like that!
> 
> I really dont know as i never measured body fat back then it was all about the scale. But id say anywhere between 15-20, closer to 20%


What weight were you in the before pics ? Just that's my goal right there the very lean athletic look. Yet again good stuff matey


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

sawyer1 said:


> thats awesome man fcking much reps! wonna give some of examples of ur diet// routine?


Yep sure! I posted the diet on page 6 as for training i always stuck to the basics and kept things heavy throughout bulk/cut.

Training:

Legs - leg extensions ss w/ leg curls, squats, calve raises, stiff leg deads (All exercises working up to 3 sets of 4-8 reps) Including drop sets on the last set of every exercise

Chest - Incline barbell, Weighted Dips, Cable Crossovers, Skull Crushers, Abs (4-8 reps with drop set on every last set)

Back - Pullups (8x8) or Weighted Pullups, Barbell Rows (alternate between pronated grip and supinated grip), Cable Rows, Pulldowns, Shrugs, Rear Delt raise (4-8 reps w. drop set on last sets)

Shoulders - Military Press/Dumbell Press, Dumbell Side Raises (especially heavy with multiple drop sets), Rear Delt Raise, Abs

Arms - Close Grip Bench, Incline Skull Crushers, Rope Pushdowns, Standing Barbell Curls (cheat curls), Preacher Curls, Cable Curls, Abs - Would often superset the bicep/tricep exercises in the same order.

+ Half hr of cardio after each sessions.

- Keep training as quick as possible, rest around 1-2 minutes in between sets, train to failure on the last set of every exercise with any supersets and/or drop sets.

- If cutting sometimes id train weights on an empty stomach, just a few cups of coffee and half a banana, then have a big breakfast after eg. 1 protein drink, 8 egg whites, 1 cup of oatmeal, chicken breast, and the other half of the banana.

- Cardio twice a day (including some upper body circuits) really helps, especially cardio on an empty stomach.

- Cardio was mainly Steady-state since low cal diet + heavy training is draining enough as it is, however id include some sprints in the morning occasionally.


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Daggaz said:


> What weight were you in the before pics ? Just that's my goal right there the very lean athletic look. Yet again good stuff matey


Thank you!

Before weight was between 220-230lbs (100-105kg), Current weight is 190-195lbs (85-88kg)


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea mate Leeds Met doing computer animation, just landed back in UK from a summer internship, straight to gym today
> 
> Will be getting journal up some time in next couple days


Cool man i look forward to reading it


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice transforM!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

TRUE MASS said:


> Cool man i look forward to reading it


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/189008-three-men-aesthetics-death-2.html

Enjoy


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work mate, what bodyfat are you at?


----------



## TRUE MASS (Aug 3, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Great work mate, what bodyfat are you at?


i think around 7%


----------

